# Google Failure?



## Monadnock (Aug 21, 2006)

1. Go to www.google.com

2. Search on "Failure"


----------



## crushing (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't just search on 'failure' be much more specific with "miserable failure".  hehe

http://searchenginewatch.com/showPage.html?page=3296101

http://searchenginewatch.com/showPage.html?page=2164611


----------



## TonyMac (Aug 29, 2006)

There's a reverse to this where folks post a lot of sound alike articles to bury the real stuff back on page 150,000.


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 29, 2006)

googlebombing at its best; but notice who made the #3 spot - Mr. Michael Moore.


----------

